# Spanish and bluefish question



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey I caught plenty spanish and bluefish over the years, I fry or bake them most of the time...but they never taste that great, is there another way to prepare them while on the water to get more bang for the hassle?


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

My fishing buddy slices up fresh Spanish sashimi right on the boat as soon as they have chilled a little. Bluefish make good fertilizer.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

I've put the blues in a cooler with lots of ice and water. Fillet them leaving the dark meat on the skin side; cut out any remaining dark meat. Soak them in milk for about 30 minutes and grill them; I use blackened or cajun seasoning. Not sure why but the milk takes the "fishy" taste away and you end up with a great piece of fish. Capt. Wes Rozier showed us that trick. My wife doesn't like a strong fish taste and she loves this fish.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Milk works everytime! I have a a MAGNUM propane grill on the boat we start with the milk bath ASAP then hit crab island and bbq with Italian salad dressing as a baste. fantastico


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, grilling is a great alternative!
Try this for bluefish ... http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/about1859.html

And here's a great recipe for those small (barely legal) spanish macs...
http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/about8430.html

Turning baskets are an asset. Just spray them down with Pam before putting the fillets on.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

not a big bluefish guy , but i heard if u bleed them rite when they r cought they will taste better


----------

